# My sick lil gauges, pics inside!!!



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Carbon fiber mount










Serious oil sender hook-up










Go to my site for more info "whats new"page and "project page"


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

does that company make a tachometer thats like that and around the same size?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

zeroviper, they have 3 models of that type, 2 are 5" and one is 3-3/4". Check out the website. www.autometer.com. My gauges are Pro-Comp Ultra-Lite


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *...My gauges are Pro-Comp Ultra-Lite *


Top of the line I see. Nice


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

so they r are up and working?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE,

All but the water temp gauge. I am having a hard time finding a good spot to put the Autometer temp sender in my cooling sytem.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

where can you buy them at? and how much were yours?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

zeroviper,
I got mine at www.summitracing.com I spent almost $200 just for the gauges alone.


----------

